# Plate or bin?



## Docb (Apr 26, 2022)

Just started off a jar of kimchi.  Never tried it before.  Hence the question, will it finish up on my plate or in the bin.  What do you reckon?


----------



## Lanny (Apr 26, 2022)

I HATE it! But, I don’t like sour things & don’t like pickles etc. It’s pickled cabbage! A Green Puking emoji!


----------



## gll (Apr 26, 2022)

i vote bin too


----------



## helli (Apr 26, 2022)

Kimchi and cheese toasty is a recent discovery of mine. No chance of that going the bin. Especially when the toasty is made with sourdough bread.
It makes a good veggie alternative to the usual cheese toasties.


----------



## Docb (Apr 26, 2022)

Mine is from a recipe I saw in Saturday's paper.  Main ingredient is cauliflower leaves and core.  Secondary ingredients are ginger, garlic chilli and soy sauce.  Recipe says it needs a month to mature.


----------



## grovesy (Apr 26, 2022)

I have never tried it!


----------



## EmmaL76 (Apr 26, 2022)

Bin or barf


----------



## rebrascora (Apr 26, 2022)

Interested that you have made it from such unusual ingredients but like the no waste idea of it..... my horses would complain as they always get the cauli leaves and stalks and cabbage cores etc. I buy it sometimes ..... not cheap.... so maybe I need to find this recipe and starve my poor horses of their treats. I used to alternate between kimchi and sauerkraut each week and I just ate a couple of forkfuls from the jar every now and then for the probiotics rather than having it with other food. I tend to graze more than eat regular meals, so I would just dip into it when I went into the fridge for something else. Can't say I am a huge fan but I am happy enough to eat it for the possible gut health properties.


----------



## zuludog (Apr 26, 2022)

I tried kimchi and didn't like it, though I don't mind Branston, but I don't like to throw out any food unless I absolutely have to, so -

I washed out & saved a few small yogurt pots

tipped out the kimchi onto a board and chopped/diced it fine

put 2 or 3 spoonfulls of the diced kimchi into each pot and froze them

when I do a stew, veg or otherwise, I put a small amount of kimchi into it, and it gets lost/blends in so I don't notice it


----------



## Docb (Apr 26, 2022)

rebrascora said:


> Interested that you have made it from such unusual ingredients but like the no waste idea of it..... my horses would complain as they always get the cauli leaves and stalks and cabbage cores etc. I buy it sometimes ..... not cheap.... so maybe I need to find this recipe and starve my poor horses of their treats. I used to alternate between kimchi and sauerkraut each week and I just ate a couple of forkfuls from the jar every now and then for the probiotics rather than having it with other food. I tend to graze more than eat regular meals, so I would just dip into it when I went into the fridge for something else. Can't say I am a huge fan but I am happy enough to eat it for the possible gut health properties.


Saw this recipe and just happened to have a cauliflower in the cupboard.  Leaves and stalks normally go into my veg soup but I thought, why not give this a go.  @zuludog, like the idea of using it for stock if it proves too much on its own.


----------



## Inka (Apr 26, 2022)

I love kimchi! I eat it out of the jar, as well as with pretty much everything else savoury. I buy mine though as I’m not organised enough or patient enough to make my own.

Um…so I’m going with plate


----------



## zuludog (Apr 26, 2022)

I bought my kimchi, from supermarkets; one canned & one in a jar but can't remember the brands, and as I mentioned, I didn't like it
Perhaps it would be different if I made my own, so maybe one day - which I suspect means never.......


----------



## Bloden (Apr 26, 2022)

Yum!


----------



## trophywench (Apr 27, 2022)

Well if I should happen to go anywhere where there is some on a buffet, I will certainly try it.  Otherwise I shan't as I have zero expectations of liking it.  Plus I'm not sure they stock it in our Tesco where we do the rest of our food shopping, since none of the other major supermarkets are within 5 miles - I know a young woman asked if they had any one evening during the winter but the staff member she asked had never heard of it, so I told her then I'd seen it a fortnight previously in an Aldi in another part of Coventry where we rarely need to go and also in a very large Morrison's in Blackpool last November, where we had to look for practically everything we needed, not knowing either the store or in that location.


----------



## Elenka_HM (Apr 27, 2022)

trophywench said:


> Well if I should happen to go anywhere where there is some on a buffet, I will certainly try it.


We do have it in the breakfast buffet where I work. There is where I tried it...and it's a big no from me


----------



## nonethewiser (Apr 29, 2022)

Never ever tried it, sounds fine & probably good for gut health looking at info on product.


----------



## trophywench (Apr 29, 2022)

Went to a meeting last night (local charity AGM) with standard pub buffet and the most exotic thing on offer was a dish of coleslaw LOL.

Only ever worked in an office, and though daughter works at a Vintage Inn so gets involved with breakfast buffets there - kimchi is not a delicacy offered as a brekkie choice by M & B !


----------



## Docb (Apr 29, 2022)

Update on kimchification of cauliflower bits.  

Something is going on in the jar... definite change in aroma on sniffing and liquid level is rising. Big decision to make. Do I try some of it next Tuesday or do I wait for three more weeks to get the full month.  Also, how will I know if it has worked...never tried kimchi before so have nothing to compare it with.


----------



## Docb (May 21, 2022)

The month is all but up and it is decision time.  The taste is like nothing I have ever eaten before and clearly will have to be acquired if I am to eat the whole jarful. I am assuming it must be kimchi because I followed a recipe.  The problem is I have no idea whether it is good kimchi and well worth persevering with in order to appreciate its subtlety or rubbish kimchi which only a lunatic would put anywhere near their mouth.

Any observations on how to resolve the matter will be much appreciated.  The sillier the better.


----------



## rebrascora (May 21, 2022)

Buy a jar and compare would be my suggestion. It is definitely an acquired taste though nut also a cultural thing in that figuring out what to eat it with is more difficult with a more traditional western diet. I was treating it more like a health supplement and eating a few forkfuls on it's own each day, which is probably not the best way to adjust your tastes and enjoy it. It might be nice with savoury pastries like pork pie but I don't eat those things so I haven't figured out a way to enjoyably fit it into my diet. I didn't let that stop me with olives or blue cheese and I love those now just on their own, so maybe if I persevere I can crack Kimchi too but to be honest I am not sure I saw enough improved gut health to make it worthwhile. I like eating cabbage in other ways more.


----------



## Docb (May 21, 2022)

Far too sensible @rebrascora!


----------



## trophywench (May 21, 2022)

But speaking as a mere observer - seems quite logical to me!


----------



## Eddy Edson (May 21, 2022)

My approach would be to assume that if it's really really horrible then it's probably done right. But that's just because I hate kimchi.


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll (May 21, 2022)

I like bought kimchi but I wouldn't be confident about eating home made kimchi unless it was made by someone who had been making it all their life because I am very anxious about fermented foods and paranoid about potential food poisoning.  So I'm going with bin.


----------



## helli (May 22, 2022)

@rebrascora I find kimchi goes wonderfully with melted cheese. Apparently, cheese and kimchi toastie is common in Korea and I can see why.
I don't believe you eat bread so lovely sourdough toasties are not on your menu but I guess you can just melt cheese on top of a dollop of kimchi.


----------



## Melanie64 (May 22, 2022)

Docb said:


> Just started off a jar of kimchi.  Never tried it before.  Hence the question, will it finish up on my plate or in the bin.  What do you reckon?


Hi my son makes this it is used a lot in Japanese meals


----------



## Docb (Jul 4, 2022)

To finish the story.... I have just finished the jar!  I have no idea whether it was good kimchi or bad kimchi or even if a Korean would recognise it as kimchi.  Certainly had a lot of unusual flavour and best described as an acquired taste.  Must get a jar of proper kimchi to find out what proper kimchi tastes like but have not seen any in either the Asian or Chinese shops I frequent. If I get some, its got to come from an oriental shop.

PS  It was clearly not toxic.


----------



## helli (Jul 4, 2022)

Docb said:


> To finish the story.... I have just finished the jar!  I have no idea whether it was good kimchi or bad kimchi or even if a Korean would recognise it as kimchi.  Certainly had a lot of unusual flavour and best described as an acquired taste.  Must get a jar of proper kimchi to find out what proper kimchi tastes like but have not seen any in either the Asian or Chinese shops I frequent. If I get some, its got to come from an oriental shop.
> 
> PS  It was clearly not toxic.


Glad you didn't kill yourself. 
If you are looking for a jar of kimchi, my local supermarkets sell it. They are not huge stores ... but one is Waitrose! The other is Sainsburys. It is far too exotic for the local Morrisons and Coop though. And Tescos is not walking distance from home so I have no idea if they have it.


----------



## SurreyFifties (Jul 4, 2022)

I make kimchi from Chinese cabbage, radishes, ginger, Korean chilli and fish sauce. Key for me is to let it ferment just far enough by keeping it out of fridge and burping it regularly. For me that’s about 2 weeks before it becomes ‘stinky kimchi’. Then I put in fridge which stops the fermentation.


----------



## gll (Jul 4, 2022)

I still want a puking emojii  
also I still would have binned it


----------



## trophywench (Jul 4, 2022)

Not a thing I'v ever been tempted to try myself either.  Why on earth would you only buy it from an oriental shop?  The only place I've ever seen a jar of it on sale was in Aldi.


----------



## rebrascora (Jul 4, 2022)

trophywench said:


> Not a thing I'v ever been tempted to try myself either.  Why on earth would you only buy it from an oriental shop?  The only place I've ever seen a jar of it on sale was in Aldi.


I would assume, in order to get something as authentic as possible so that he has a good benchmark to compare it to his own home made version.


----------



## trophywench (Jul 4, 2022)

Well just because summat's in a jar in a normal UK supermarket doesn't stop it being authentic.  eg  'Pataks' and 'East End' are both acknowledged Indian brands whether you buy them in an Indian supermarket in Handsworth (B'ham) or Tescos in Bedworth.


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll (Jul 4, 2022)

helli said:


> Glad you didn't kill yourself.
> If you are looking for a jar of kimchi, my local supermarkets sell it. They are not huge stores ... but one is Waitrose! The other is Sainsburys. It is far too exotic for the local Morrisons and Coop though. And Tescos is not walking distance from home so I have no idea if they have it.


I buy Kimchi from Tesco sometimes. We have all our shopping delivered and you can find this product (they have four different types and I've tried two of them) online here:


			https://www.tesco.com/groceries/en-GB/search?query=kimchi


----------



## Dave_Z1a (Jul 4, 2022)

Yuck!


----------



## Docb (Jul 5, 2022)

trophywench said:


> Not a thing I'v ever been tempted to try myself either.  Why on earth would you only buy it from an oriental shop?  The only place I've ever seen a jar of it on sale was in Aldi.


You wanna spoil my fun eh?  Anyway, I would want to get some where I could be reasonably confident that it had not been formulated against some supermarket specification to "meet European taste expectations".


----------

